# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Cần phần mềm giống netop school để dạy học (Phần mềm chạy trên Linux)

## daolv91

hi all,

lâu nay trường mình dùng netop school cài trên windows để dạy học, giờ chuyển sang dùng linux. có phần mềm nào tương tự như netop và dùng được trên linux không?

mong đợi hỗ trợ từ mọi người!
cảm ơn nhiều
dân.

----------

